# stoopid bum



## lizerd (Mar 6, 2010)

im a stoopid bum that needs to be drug around back and have my teeth kicked in the back of my throat
do they make pot that will make u feel better than that


----------



## Subnaum (Mar 6, 2010)

hmmm Id look for something strong. Cheer up man! Smoke one, and try n look for the poitive. Its never as bad as how it might seem.


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

Geez mister low self esteem....yes there are strains for that...but you also need to hve a more positive outlook on yourself...spring is coming and with it longer days and less of a feeling of the blahs....


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 6, 2010)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2010)

lizerd said:
			
		

> im a stoopid bum that needs to be drug around back and have my teeth kicked in the back of my throat
> do they make pot that will make u feel better than that


 
OK,,where do ya want me to meet you? Id be glad to help out.
Just kidden.:hubba: Maybe!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

seeing a secret garden daily is just what you need to pick you up out of that funk!

Smoking from the garden while growing another just makes it even better.

Stick around bud....and keep your teeth!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 7, 2010)

lizerd said:
			
		

> im a stoopid bum that needs to be drug around back and have my teeth kicked in the back of my throat
> do they make pot that will make u feel better than that


 
Seagull, is this you?  DevilFrog?


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

:48:


----------



## lizerd (Mar 7, 2010)

I cant do anything right, I may need to live in a cave and eat canned stew, I threw out everything, its all floating down the river, perhaps I should stick my head in the sand.  Do they make good drugs for that? Seagulls and frogs are better than me, they deserve to be happy


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2010)

lizerd said:
			
		

> I cant do anything right, I may need to live in a cave and eat canned stew, I threw out everything, its all floating down the river, perhaps I should stick my head in the sand. Do they make good drugs for that? Seagulls and frogs are better than me, they deserve to be happy


 
:fid: Im gathering that your Grow did not turn out well?!!! 
Its happen to all of us Bro. Pick yourself up and dust yurself off and get some more beans and start over like we all do when we find a freaken Hermi after 8 weeks of flowering.:hubba: It aint the end of the world. Smoke a joint and chill.:bong:

And canned Stew is very good for the munchies.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 7, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Smoke a joint and chill.:bong:
> 
> And canned Stew is very good for the munchies.




aslong as its on beard and butter chill man its not the end of the workd ive been in some realy bad places in my life but i got through it no matter wot i felt like i alway felt better the next day knowing i made it through the day life to short to think made and not be happy smoke and dream trippy sh1t thats my moto


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2010)

lizerd said:
			
		

> I cant do anything right, I may need to live in a cave and eat canned stew, I threw out everything, its all floating down the river, perhaps I should stick my head in the sand. Do they make good drugs for that? *Seagulls and frogs* are better than me, they deserve to be happy




And they we go folks....another visit from Devil Frog...:holysheep:





			
				PencilHead said:
			
		

> Seagull, is this you?  DevilFrog?


:yeahthat:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 7, 2010)

How can ya'll tell?...lol...


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2010)

He conveniently mentioned seagulls and frogs in his post....


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Old poster that was banned and now is suspected as being back i take it? 

I hope so because, I really don't known what to say if not.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 7, 2010)

The devil has my soul, do they make good drugs for that?  They are going to smoke me out now, Im done,.........  its ov


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 7, 2010)

???
What are u talking about!


Cheers!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2010)

lizerd said:
			
		

> The devil has my soul, do they make good drugs for that? They are going to smoke me out now, Im done,......... its ov


 
:cry:Your a DRAMA QWEEN   Ya make me wanna help ya outta yur misery.:hubba:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 7, 2010)

lizerd said:
			
		

> The devil has my soul, do they make good drugs for that? They are going to smoke me out now, Im done,......... its ov


 
Dang-Have you been smoking salvia????
I don't think its as bad as you are makin it-You can still post on this forum!
Is there some ulterior reason for your depression???
Did someone Pass away??

Don't throw ALL your stuff out.

Who is "smoking you out"? (When I say that, I think of GWB-lol)

It's not the end of the world!!!

Gb

p.s. :
And who is "they"?
Nature makes "pot"-You just need to learn how to make nature work and stop trying to rev it up like an engine. Stop trying to control nature-You and I and everybody else on earth CANNOT control nature.
Mankind will NEVER control nature-And in the end, nature will win.
But we can let it work for us.
What ever you do-Please stop begging to have the crap beat out of you!
It's not worth it!!
now smile!!!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2010)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Dang-Have you been smoking salvia????
> I don't think its as bad as you are makin it-You can still post on this forum!
> Is there some ulterior reason for your depression???
> Did someone Pass away??
> ...



Geez this is most likely the many times banned  Devil Frog/seagull back under yet another name...


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 7, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Geez this is most likely the many times banned Devil Frog/seagull back under yet another name...


 
Oh okay-well, the devil DOES have his soul then-Thanks Hammy!
Gb


----------



## lizerd (Mar 8, 2010)

Did the devil tell judas to cut his belly so that his bowels would spill upon hanging?  That was on hannibals lecture at the museum


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

dude....whats your point?  what exactly does any of this have to do with growing or enjoying mj?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 9, 2010)

the "drug" i think this guy needs is called semtex....


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2010)

sounds like hes already doing the shuffle man...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

For some reason after reading his post's all I can picture are the gothic kids on south park LMAO. "duuuude I am so non-conformist"


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 10, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> .....as long as its on beard and butter....


Canned Beef Stew on your Beard? Well I guess if you're a sloppy eater....Do you butter your beard prior to adding stew?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 11, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> For some reason after reading his post's all I can picture are the gothic kids on south park LMAO. "duuuude I am so non-conformist"


either him or butters lmao !


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Canned Beef Stew on your Beard? Well I guess if you're a sloppy eater....Do you butter your beard prior to adding stew?



i dont eat canned beef stew but if i was to eat it on bread then yes plenty of butter


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 11, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i dont eat canned beef stew but if i was to eat it on bread then yes plenty of butter


I was just messin with you because you typed "beard" instead of "bread". I never miss a chance to make a funny.  :hubba:


----------



## EDGY (Mar 11, 2010)

Jeeesh Liz,  
 Never forget that everything's always O.K. in the end.....
If everything isn't O.K., then you know that it's not the end!!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I was just messin with you because you typed "beard" instead of "bread". I never miss a chance to make a funny.  :hubba:



haha i still didnt realize when i read you post im always spelling wrong 
fruity


----------



## Aldebaran (Mar 11, 2010)

Lizerd unless yourEDIT everyone here. I'd say you probably need some sort of 

psychiatric help or consolation. Judas, Smudas , we all feel like EDITfor 

something we've done in the past. It's the great Karmic wheel in our earthly 

bodies that Ironically constantly battle with our earthly bodies. Takin' it from  

Iscariot ( when you wrong, or harm others for selfish gain, you have to atone)

to feel at peace with yourself again. killing your self is not the way to go.

In my opinion even Judas would have made a greater impact if he atoned 

through living. I don't want to go any deeper into Theology or Metaphysics.

so I'll leave you with a Quote " *Hope has two beautiful daughters Anger 

and Courage. Anger at the way things are, Courage to change the way 

things are*"


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 11, 2010)

Damn I am :stoned:


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 11, 2010)

I too hear the croak of the seagull and the cry of the frog, and to me it sounds like the dithering of an @sshat.

I also have canned beef stew on my buttered beard. 

"S-T-E-W, that spells Stu Redman, right Ralph?"

"The owls are not what they seem", and,

:bong2: :bongin: :bongin: :bongin:


----------



## lizerd (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got out of jail for road rage and assault, but hey, I feel better now.  Its funny, a guy with a church sticker on his truck, about ran me off the road, so I followed him to his destination, and asked him if his God teaches him to drive like an ahole.  When he kicked my car door, I proceided to beat him to within an inch of his life, infront of his family.  When I saw his daughter crying, it made me feel more enraged,  I was hoping he had a gun, so that he would shot me. The police say it took 5 men to get me off of him.  Im allready on felony probation, so Im going back to prision, where I belong, and feel most comfortable.  Preliminary hearing next week.   I really hate people and society. Do they make good drugs 4 that?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 12, 2010)

you need help you sick ****


----------



## lizerd (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe some blue venom and strawberry cough will do the trick, thanks


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 12, 2010)

if you have nearly killed sum1 you wouldnt be out there is probly alot of peeps on here thats been to prison just like me i dont want to get in to my past but i no for a fact you wouldnt be on this site unless you plugged a blackberry  and thats got to hurt :rofl:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 12, 2010)

starwberry cough i dont think so maybe spread them and cough


----------



## viper (Mar 12, 2010)

lmao


----------



## lizerd (Mar 13, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> if you have nearly killed sum1 you wouldnt be out there is probly alot of peeps on here thats been to prison just like me i dont want to get in to my past but i no for a fact you wouldnt be on this site unless you plugged a blackberry  and thats got to hurt :rofl:


 
Its amazing what multiple car titles do for bond money, dont care if there is felons here, hate them too.  Plugged a blackberry? educate me, as Im not that savvy, just a stoopid bum.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 13, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> starwberry cough i dont think so maybe spread them and cough


 
the best is when you have to lift the coin purse, I hope I get shived in the liver 20 times,  I deserve it, I cant exist


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2010)

plugging is when you hide something like a phone or drugs where the sun dont shine to transport to prison alot of people that know they are getting slamed plug drugs or a phone its unrealy the price of a phone in prison or even a splif 
schools out dont forget to do you home work


----------



## lizerd (Mar 14, 2010)

I never heard that when I was just visiting 2 months ago but you dont hear much except voices when your locked up 23 hours a day.  I didnt get the opporunity to go to schools when I was younger, to many homes, and problems.  Plugging just sounds like popping in my DOC.

Today I was afforded the opportunity to visit with a county psychiatrist, she thinks that for a start, daily occupational thearapy, and coping management will help me deal with people, but I still think that I should be beaten by the likes of you and your friends.  Your friend till the end dirtybum


----------

